# First styling at a professional hair salon



## Janet Wyrock (Apr 19, 2012)

Last Saturday April 14, 2012 I went for my first hair styling at a professional salon. I have been growing my hair long since this past August. length is down to the bottom of my ears on the sides and down to the middle of the nape of my neck in the back. I needed to have some of the hair trimmed as was showing 'split ends'. I asked for recommendations for a transgender friendly salon on a local support groups listserv. Three members made suggestions. One studio was almost twenty miles from my residence, and one was downtown St Paul, Minnesota. To far I thought for twenty mile salon and the downtown salon required parking in a parking ramp with $5.00 an hour rate. The salon I went was in a residential neighborhood. In fact it was very near, about two miles from where I grew up and lived with my parents until I left out on my own at eighteen years old. The salon is Up Front Salon: https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&amp;msid=206310035844377396551.0004bd43639ae36268f70&amp;hl=en&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;t=m&amp;z=19&amp;vpsrc=1&amp;iwloc=0004bd4363a3076732cd1 in St Paul's Como district. The owner Connie Scholtes cut and styled my hair. I think Connie did a great job on this old crossdresser!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 19, 2012)

I think she did a great job too.

And a little off topic, but you look like you could be my grandmother's little sister! She used to get that exact hair cut and style, only a little bit lighter in color.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm glad you found a salon you were comfortable going to. Your hair looks nice by the way.

There are a few CD friendly places in the Toronto area but none that I know of in my community.

Maybe the transgender/CD friendly salons should advertise on the CD sites - I'm sure they would get a lot of business.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 20, 2012)

You look very nice! I'm so glad that you found a salon that provided you with a welcoming and professional experience. Kudos to Up Front Salon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janet Wyrock (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad you found a salon you were comfortable going to. Your hair looks nice by the way.
> 
> ...


 The CD sites I frequent usually are supported by the members who donate and most do not have advertisements on the forums. Are there any support groups in your area that could advise of salons or TG friendly business?


----------

